# "eRecoveryAgent"



## herecomesdutty (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello,
Every time I boot up my acer aspire 5100-5022 I get this window "eRecoveryAgent" showing in the taskbar at the bottom of my screen???  I can't open it, I can only right click it and select close or some chinese looking writing/symbol then eRAgent(A).  If I select close, it closes if I select the chinese symbol and eRAgent(A) it opens a small window that says eRAgent version 1.0 copyright (c) 2006... to the right it has a box I then click with some more chinese symbols on it. I don't have any clue what the crap this is??? I know I have some erecovery software that came already installed on this computer but I dont understand this jibberish..
Please help..


----------



## frpitrus (Nov 16, 2007)

i don't know.


----------



## frpitrus (Nov 16, 2007)

I have the same problem with you, like you i am looking for a solution.


----------



## rka0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi. You may both find a solution from here.
http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&p=+eRAgent(A)removal+tool
Good Luck.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Good place to start id say is to remove that erecovery software from add/remove programs if possible as it may just be that software somehow either got its language messed up or is corrupt. That should set things straight. If you feel you want to keep it after that feel free to reinstall it and see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Nicolaj29dk (Jul 10, 2008)

open "computer", open "drive c:"(if thats were you store your system programs), open "Acer", open "empowering technology", there you will find a program called eRagent or something like that from acer, size 380kb as i recall. Delete the program and reboot your system.. remember to close acer empowering technology before you delete the program..


----------

